# New to Europe. Anyone want to shred next weekend?



## smoothin (Mar 5, 2016)

Just moved to Denmark from Canada for an internship and I'm looking to shred some pow and quality park next weekend. I am down to travel as far as Italy (Denmark is flat af) but the only problem is that I have no gear/friends/clue on where to go. I'm an advanced rider mainly used to park and tree runs and my home hill is maybe 500 ft..... Any advice is welcome.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome! You hit a good window to come, winter only just arrived this week 

Forget park and small hills: you're a short flight away from the Alps, it was snowing all week, loads of pow waiting, time to hit long runs and ride pow  
Even small mtns like my home resort have 4500ft vert runs, Zermatt has 7500ft (you're Canadian...? Why are we talking ft? ). 

Can't help with parks, simply don't know where they are. But you find that info on bergfex: Skiing holiday Austria | Ski resorts Austria - Austria | Switzerland. All European resorts, not only of Austria, are listed there. The highest part of the Alps is located in the southwest corner of Switzerland to the border of France and Italy. 
Very cheep flights by Book direct for our guaranteed cheapest prices - easyJet connect Copenhagen with Geneva: right around the corner of these very high mtns. 

Gear can be rented in every resort town. In Switzerland, getting around is easy, every town is connected with train/bus. Check SBB: Der grösste Bahnhof der Schweiz. for timetables or just check google maps timetables. Switzerlabd isn't exactly cheep, the strong CHF vs EUR doesn't help with that... you may want to check France or Italy.

Riding here is rarely in trees, we ride high alpine open terrain. Check out these threads by Kenai who recently prepared for and asked for info on Europe (
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-europe/189842-feb-trip-austria-switzerland.html) and then visited Europe and mentioned some of the differences between US and European resorts (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/resort-trip-reports/204473-st-anton-aus-davos-ch-week.html)

And some pics of the mtns here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-europe/77290-pow-alps.html.

Btw: no need to open multiple threads of the same topic in several subforums... most members anyway scan the "Active topics" or "New posts" and see your thread, no matter in which sub you posted. Maybe delete the other one.


----------



## smoothin (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Neni, wow thanks for all the info!
I still haven't got paid yet so I certainly won't be going to Zermatt but Cervinia, Italy is on the same mountain and much cheaper plus those links will be a great help. I just need to find the cheapest flight from CPH possible and so far it's looking like Norway..


----------



## Nonnie181 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to Europe! 
Still figuring out stuff myself, so not very helpful I guess. But welcome to Europe


----------



## boardingpanda (Sep 16, 2015)

I live in the UK but would you believe I've never been to a snowboarding holiday in Europe!? It's been North America to me.. until this Friday anyway. Davos here I come


----------



## jimbo1 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was at Val Thorens the past week and saw a bus with Danish plates and a there was a couple of Danish bars as well. If it's anything like the Netherlands that I live in, there should be some all-inclusive packages for 8 days of snowboarding for a very reasonable price. Just have to find them I guess.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

boardingpanda said:


> I live in the UK but would you believe I've never been to a snowboarding holiday in Europe!? It's been North America to me.. until this Friday anyway. Davos here I come


I believe you can afford to go anywhere you damn well please. Which I'd imagine is lovely.


----------



## boardingpanda (Sep 16, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> I believe you can afford to go anywhere you damn well please. Which I'd imagine is lovely.


That would be nice. The other half is an airline and hotel loyalty program slave so we can only go where we can redeem points or miles for flights and hotels. Heaven forbids I suggest somewhere without a chain hotel however lovely it might be.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

boardingpanda said:


> That would be nice. The other half is an airline and hotel loyalty program slave so we can only go where we can redeem points or miles for flights and hotels. Heaven forbids I suggest somewhere without a chain hotel however lovely it might be.


Ah, not quite the same. Still, not a bad perk - Davos looks wicked.


----------



## smoothin (Mar 5, 2016)

jimbo1 said:


> I was at Val Thorens the past week and saw a bus with Danish plates and a there was a couple of Danish bars as well. If it's anything like the Netherlands that I live in, there should be some all-inclusive packages for 8 days of snowboarding for a very reasonable price. Just have to find them I guess.


I've seen these week long packages and drooled over them. I'm here on an internship only until mid-May so I can really only do a weekend trip and I can't get over the prices for such a short trip to the alps. 

I hear Norway keeps good terrain parks and it's not too expensive to fly there from Copenhagen so I might looking into that next month.


----------



## smoothin (Mar 5, 2016)

I haven't been to any go the Rocky Mountains yet myself but will totally be moving out there for some time after I graduate. Enjoy!


----------

